# There’s hard....and then there’s David Goggin’s hard....



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229501575309082624


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2020)

Goggins: total badass at 45. The dude's 6'7.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 26, 2020)

Dude is a beast and cracks me up.

"....you think you got shin splints and stress fractures.... No, you don't.  You got sore fucking legs..."  🤣


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 26, 2020)

Blizzard said:


> "....you think you got shin splints and stress fractures.... No, you don't. You got sore fucking legs..."



While I agree some people use this as a cop out, as.someone who had stress fractures, trained through them, alongside a fellow XC member with them, I'm glad I got treatment. He shattered his femur. He never ran again. 

Goggins is a masterpiece. A freak of nature. If you're hurt, get help. Hurt is different than discomfort. My teammate lost his scholarship because he wanted to be tough. I went and asked a medical professional opinion. 

Learn pain versus discomfort. It's a subtle line, but it makes all the difference.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2020)

I agree he's a genetic anomaly.  Smoke jumping? That's crazy.

LL


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 23, 2020)

I am a fan of his. I haven't read the book but I watch his social media.

He is a beast and I admire it. I aspire to be that.


----------

